# F16 fighter pilots in Denmark will have their own watch



## Perth (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi
This is a story i saw today, great being a Dane:-!
Best regards
Per​





​
F16 fighter pilots in the Danish Air Force will now have their own watch. The company Time Team Scandinavia (TTS) has just launched the clock that is designed for F-16 pilots who will pay for the watch with their own money.

The project started a year ago when the company received an inquiry, from the Danish army pilots, of a unique watch for their F-16 squadron.
The choice fell on an aviation-watch from Swiss Fortis, which specializes in just that kind of professional watches.

Airforces in the U.S., Germany, Portugal and Switzerland are among other clients who use Fortis, which are high standards of quality and function under extreme conditions.

Fortis B42 model is a GMT watch with two time zones. GMT function is used by professional pilots when flying because it is the official time. The watch is made of brushed steel and dual anti-reflective coating in the glass to ensure a minimal glare.

On the dial there is a model of an F-16 aircraft and the wings from the Danish Air Force. There is also a personal engraving on the side of the watch with the pilot's nickname.

The retail price of the civilian version of the Fortis B42 watch is approx. 15.500 kr. but doesn't contain the GMT function.​


----------



## FortisViking (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is my baby:










Only 20 made.


----------



## marco330 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any pictures from the backside? Looks really good! Have the normal GMT.

Marco


----------



## FortisViking (Mar 20, 2009)

The backside is no different from the std GMT. Pilot name and edition# is engraved on the side.


----------



## Perth (Mar 8, 2009)

FortisViking said:


> Here is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Det er godt nok et fedt ur / Very nice watch:-!


----------



## FortisViking (Mar 20, 2009)

Perth said:


> ....Danish army pilots...​


​
Danish Air Force pilots :-!


----------



## Perth (Mar 8, 2009)

FortisViking said:


> [/left]
> 
> Danish Air Force pilots :-!


Sorry


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice, I understand the Swiss Navy is working on some Marine Master deal. Can't wait to see those as well! ;-)


----------



## nilfire77 (Aug 30, 2008)

FortisViking said:


> Here is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real cool!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

FortisViking said:


> Here is my baby:
> 
> Only 20 made.


But there's only 10 Danish Air Force pilots! 
JK - great-looking watch.
BTW, my brother was a US Marine pilot...lots of ribbing between services.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

slb said:


> But there's only 10 Danish Air Force pilots!


Perhaps they're all a bunch of two timers!


----------



## MizuWorld (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet looking piece!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

HappyJack said:


> Perhaps they're all a bunch of two timers!


Or twins? 
Love your plane, BTW!


----------

